# Storing canned Fromm food



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

These cans are big. How do I store the leftover food? Do I just put it in the fridge? Anyone knows by when it might start to go bad?

To clarify, I mean how do I store the rest after opening a can.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

They are the standard sized cans you usually see on the shelf (sorry I don't remember the oz). After opening I usually store a can in the frige for up to a week, I use those dog food can lids to cover. If it's going to be any longer than that, I will seperate it into smaller containers and freeze those.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Shelly. But always smell the food if its in the fridge for a few days. Usually when it goes bad it has a horrible smell.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, I guess you are right. I was just comparing it to Cesar's where it comes packaged into individual portions. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dog food already has horrible smell to me. But I know what you mean. 

If you freeze, can you defrost in the microwave?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Is that fridge storage time w/ all brands? Bc my fluff eat Wellness puppy and I store in the fridge and I worry bc he sometimes takes 3 days to eat a can! =\


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

When I freeze it, and I'm running low, I put the packet from the freezer to the frige the day before I'll need it to give it time to defrost.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

My vet told me to never leave moist dogfood in the unopened can. As soon as it is opened the oxygen can cause a chemical change in aluminum/metal and get into the food. I was told to store the leftover food in a pet food container or freeze.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

doobie mommy said:


> My vet told me to never leave moist dogfood in the unopened can. As soon as it is opened the oxygen can cause a chemical change in aluminum/metal and get into the food. I was told to store the leftover food in a pet food container or freeze.


That's exactly what I was told. When Lady ate canned food, I immediately transferred it to a Ziplock container. I also never kept it more than 3-4 days.

*Open Cans*



 Most opened cans keep in the refrigerator for two to three days. Canned meat, including poultry and seafood, are exceptions and should be stored in the refrigerator for no more than two days. However, storing food in plastic or glass is preferable, as the quality of the food is maintained. Canned food stored in the refrigerator may take on a tinny flavor. In addition, the color of the food may be altered.
Is It Safe to Store Food in Tin Cans in the Refrigerator? | eHow.com


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll transfer the food to two Tupperware containers and put one in the freezer as soon as I open the can. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Great info to know! Thanks guys


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I divide canned food into portions when I open it and keep in the fridge for a few days. I use the 1 cup Ziplock round storage containers (the really inexpensive ones) so each meal they are already ready to go. Then I just toss the container in the dishwasher.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I give canned food all the time. As soon as I open it and there is more food left in the can.. I put it directly in a ziploc bag and use within 2 days max.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

That really stinks that they sell those lids to put on the cans and its not even good to do that! Ugh! Thanks for letting me know ladies! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

With the big cans of dog food, I take a cookie scoop that holds about a tablespoon and scoop little balls onto a lined cookie sheet and freeze it (sometimes depending on how high calorie or high fat the food is, I'll mix in some canned pumpkin with the dog food too). Once they've frozen, I move the canned food balls to a ziploc bag (be sure to label these...my boyfriend thought I had made a bunch of meatballs LOL thankfully he asked first). 

I'll put maybe a couple days worth in a little tupperware container in the fridge at a time (we don't go through canned very quickly at all since I use just enough to coat Toki's kibble in the morning). It's so convenient having tablespoon-sized servings that I can thaw quickly in the fridge overnight.


----------

